# Salter jigging poles



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sportsman's Channel has a show on right now called out da bayou.
There are highlighting Salter jigging poles
I'm not a crappie fisherman but if I was I would buy their poles. Plus they teaching how to catch crappie. Now teaching how to fry fish. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have the channel...wish I did. These poles are very popular in Louisiana. 
The elder Salter passed but I understand his son is now running the business.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> I don't have the channel...wish I did. These poles are very popular in Louisiana.
> The elder Salter passed but I understand his son is now running the business.


Yes the son is still running it with all the equipment his father built. They hand make every pole. Even make the eyes for the poles. Showed some stuff on how to never get hung up while Fishing those tree tops.
You should be able to find it on youtube. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Showed some stuff on how to never get hung up while Fishing those tree tops.
> You should be able to find it on youtube.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12



Well I need to see that one!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Not only the poles but they make the coolest hook for fishing crickets you have ever seen -- The are a bent hook with a drop of solder on the bend and you can either tight line or use a small cork -- with this hook the cricket will SLOWLY fall in a level fashion. BTW -- using tube type crappie jigs on a dock at nite around lights is a KILLER for speckled trout with a jig pole !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Well I need to see that one!![/QUOTE
> 
> Check their website for the video that shows how to rig the jig with a tube tail. A 'Stickguard' by Eagle Claw is used to make it weedless. I have one of the poles and will be using it very soon on bream. It's a hybrid between a fly rod, crappie rod, and cane pole. Unique for sure and it isn't cheap!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Try'n Hard said:
> 
> 
> > Well I need to see that one!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> fishwalton said:
> 
> 
> > $59? Did you order yours?
> ...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Everybody fishing around me uses a jigging pole but I can't find a setup I like. The little plastic reels I've had are junk. I replaced with other reels but they are heavy and the line stays wrapped around the handle. I use braid but when wet it sticks to the rod and is really hard to cast. I'm gonna have to go back to mono to fix that. I also like a slip cork but think I'm gonna need to refigure that as well


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Everybody fishing around me uses a jigging pole but I can't find a setup I like. The little plastic reels I've had are junk. I replaced with other reels but they are heavy and the line stays wrapped around the handle. I use braid but when wet it sticks to the rod and is really hard to cast. I'm gonna have to go back to mono to fix that. I also like a slip cork but think I'm gonna need to refigure that as well


You might solve the reel problem by using a cheap low profile bait caster. The cheap plastic type are crap...there is a gap between the spool and reel frame and the line will get behind the spool and wrap around the shaft. There is weight of course with a better quality reel, but they can be found in the $20-$25 range. 

The Salter pole is a whole different concept to fishing. It has a cheap reel but there is no line problem. The technique is what's different and the whole rig is only 8 oz. I have seen dozens of poles but never saw one made like this...not saying there isn't one...I just haven' seen one. 

I don't think the Salter pole is really designed to fish crappie in deep water like 15 - 20 ft. , but shallow water it should be a killer. 

The videos teach how to use the system.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I watched the videos...... now I gotta have one


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I watched the videos...... now I gotta have one



:laughing: I'm not surprised. I had planned to give mine a good workout this week but with the current long runweather prediction I'm not sure how it will work out. I'm becoming more of a fair weather fisherman. It will get done though.


----------

